# Diana or Fauna?



## Annemalcrossing (Sep 11, 2013)

I have both deer in my town and I really love both, but the other day, Diana visited my house and she made a really mean remark about Flora and I seriously got offended because I love Flora a lot. I'm sure because she is a snooty she is meant to say things like that, but I just didn't like it. It makes me not like her as much as I did before she said that!

Here is what she said:




So, I'm debating whether I should keep them both and let Diana change her ways lol, or let one move out or what. I love Fauna as well, but I don't know if I should keep two deer. Plus, I have 3 normals atm lol.

Who do you guys like more and why?


----------



## Touko (Sep 11, 2013)

I love both but considering you have 3 normals, I would keep Diana. 
Although I like Fauna's simple look, I like Diana's range of colors.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 11, 2013)

Fauna!
Diana is 100x overrated


----------



## Farobi (Sep 11, 2013)

i saw fauna and really didnt like her.

i guess diana's a cool snooty, there aren't many good ones out there


----------



## Lassy (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I'd love to get Fauna if you'd make her move **
Anyway, let's get to the point, if you already have 3 normal villages and 2 deers, it should obviously be Fauna that should move. If you make Diana move, you might get a other Snooty, and I think that this new villager won't be as warm.


----------



## Quantum (Sep 11, 2013)

I personally like Fauna more... but from an objective point of view, what could be better than having both Fauna & Flora in your town? :3c


----------



## Saphy (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, I think Fauna is a little cuter than Diana but there are a lot of cute normal villagers and not so many cute snooty villagers, in my opinion. Plus you already have 3 normal villagers.


----------



## Summ3rain (Sep 11, 2013)

I love Fauna  And I have 3 normals too


----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2013)

So hard... .. I think I'm going to go with Diana, her colours are really pretty. Fauna is a real cutie too though, I love both of them.​


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 11, 2013)

I got with Diana. Fauna was in my campsite but i dont wanted her in my town


----------



## beffa (Sep 11, 2013)

Fauna!! Diana is kinda ugly plus I don't like the snooty personality


----------



## Farobi (Sep 11, 2013)

It's 7:7 now.


----------



## Amphibian (Sep 11, 2013)

I choose Diana simply because I find the normal villagers a bit... boring.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Diana is going to say things like that because it's part of the snooty personality. She's going to make rude remarks about other villagers and about YOU. 
If you don't like the way she says things, then I'd go with Fauna. Her normal personality means she won't say mean things to you or about you.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 11, 2013)

I have Diana and I love her personality and colour scheme <3


----------



## sweetfire (Sep 11, 2013)

I say keep both. I'm going to have both in my town soon  They are both super adorable deer. I'll have 3 deer instead of 2


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fauna. I'm kind of biased due to her being my starter.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Sep 11, 2013)

frick accidentally voted for Fauna but I like Diana a TON more


----------



## Kate86 (Sep 11, 2013)

*gasp*

That is _exactly_ what Ankha said about _my_ Flora! She and Diana must be in cahoots with each other. I say Diana (and Ankha) have to go. 

Poor, sweet Flora! *hugs her*


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

I like Diana better :3


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 11, 2013)

I really like Fuchsia better, but if I had to choose, then Diana. There's a ton of cute normals, but very few cute snooties.


----------



## peachsoda (Sep 11, 2013)

I have and adore both! Diana actually kept saying the exact same dialogue except about Marshal xD I'm a little more biased to Diana because she's been in my town longer but I wouldn't give up either of them.... 3 normals is a lot though. I have 2 normals and I don't know if I can deal with another one (normals have the best design though in my opinion- I wish some were other personalities like Skye, Marina, Merengue, etc so I can have all of them in my town). xD It's ultimately up to you though.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 11, 2013)

i've always preferred diana over fauna for some reason. i'm probably going to put her on my dreamies list again if i decide to let go of frank /:


----------



## esc (Sep 11, 2013)

I have both and they're both great. I prefer Fauna though and couldn't see my town without her. Diana I may let go some time down the road..


----------



## Farobi (Sep 12, 2013)

...and it's still 50:50.


----------



## kite (Sep 12, 2013)

Diana also said that about Quillson when he lived in my town lol. I think they got along well enough though.


----------



## wotdafuq (Sep 12, 2013)

Diana! I really like how colorful she is and I prefer snooty over normal.


----------



## Campy (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Diana looks stunning, so I'd probably keep her.

On a completely different note, as I was reading your post I thought "Hey, I recognize that Totoro shirt.." and realised that's what Flurry is wearing, since you let her move into my town a few days ago. Thanks again for that! She's a cutie, I really adore her.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

Diana is my second favorite deer after Beau. She's one of the nicer snooties imo and i love having her in my second town, Palette. I was tempted to move her over into my main town but i decided against it. Fauna is nice looking but there are more normals that i like a bit more than her.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd keep Diana. I'm sorry I laughed that you got offended at what Diana said about Flora. it's just a game sweety ~_~


----------



## boujee (Dec 29, 2014)

Fauna
She was one of the first normals in my town 
I also love her color scheme, it matches my town theme


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

Fauna! 

I'm more into the "cutesie" villagers rather than the "beauty" villagers. I view Diana more as a beauty/sexy type of personality. xD 

Both are nice though! Diana is pretty!


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone who's mean to Flora has got to go.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Dec 29, 2014)

Snooties talk about the other villagers. It just happens. Ankha talks about Muffy all the time, but they never fight. Or really see each other since they're on two different sides of town. Any snooty you get will do this. I've had Fauna in a cycle town and she was really sweet. Ultimately get who you want. Diana is one of my dreamies for my second town, so I like either really. I guess I'd go with Diana since you have 3 normals, but I have 4 peppies in my main town right now, so....


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 29, 2014)

I like Fauna better.  Her design is simple and cute, and (don't hate me for this) I honestly think that Diana is overrated.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 29, 2014)

If Diana's snooty remarks upset you, don't keep her in your town. She will not change and she will not stop saying those things. Keep villagers in your town that make you happy. It's okay to have lots of one personality type in your town if you like them all! 

But don't make a snap decision. I am someone who is very sensitive and easily upset, so I find that it is best to give a conflicting situation some time and thought before I decide what to do. If you are not a cycler/time traveller, I would wait until one of them asks to move out and then evaluate how you feel. You might have made up with Diana by then, or you might not like Fauna as much anymore.

edit: lol I should really start checking the dates on things >.<


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

I love both of them. ;3;
If I had to choose I'd pick Diana since you have a ton of normals. What she said about Flora is just a generic thing snooties say, my Whitney always says that about Mira. -w-


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 29, 2014)

Diana is better for me to have, because Fauna just isn't working. Maybe she just looks too realistic.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 29, 2014)

This thread is over a year old guys, I'm sure this person already decided who to keep 
Lolol


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't see the post date, whoops!
Why have all these old threads been getting bumped lately? :s


----------



## daiyuflower (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd also go with Diana, since you have several normals in your town already   The only snooty I have in my town is Bree, but she's actually been really nice....so far


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

I like Fauna's color scheme a lot more than Diana's, though both are really cute.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 30, 2014)

I really like both, but I like the simplicity of Fauna's design and her personality.


----------



## Pixles (Dec 30, 2014)

To me Diana just seems like the typical popular meanie. ._. She can be really nice to some people, but not so much to others, so I definately prefer Fauna.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow this poll is neck and neck rn..Fauna only down by one


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 30, 2014)

I like Fauna better. I never saw the appeal in Diana. Fauna is just simple and cute, while Diana... I don't know, maybe it's her overuse of make up that makes me not really like her. >~<

Also, I know this thread is old and all but how is that offensive? When I have friends over to spend the night I always jokingly tease them about how they hog the couch and the bed. My snooty, Whitney, has said that before too about someone, yet she's friends with them. It's okay.


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2014)

*Fauna!* ~ I like Diana too but Fauna is extremely sweet and adorable. 
Sure Diana's color scheme is pretty and pastel-like but I prefer normals over snooties.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 30, 2014)

Haha I love it when Snooty's talk trash about other villagers.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

I like them both, but Diana appeals to me more.  I love her colors! ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 30, 2014)

Both of them are really cute, but I like Diana's design more than Fauna's.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 30, 2014)

Diana. She's classy.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

That's a tough call judging from the poll alone XD







I personally like Diana more but not by much~


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 30, 2014)

Fauna. I think they're both pretty but I have Fauna in my town and I adore her.


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd have to choose Fauna.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Annemalcrossing said:


> I have both deer in my town and I really love both, but the other day, Diana visited my house and she made a really mean remark about Flora and I seriously got offended because I love Flora a lot. I'm sure because she is a snooty she is meant to say things like that, but I just didn't like it. It makes me not like her as much as I did before she said that!
> 
> Here is what she said:
> 
> ...



Snooty villagers can have these little rivalries with other villagers sometimes but I think it is possible for them to change. Whitney said the same thing regarding 'hogging a couch' about Bam and then when he moved away she said it about Beau (maybe wolves just have it out for deer lol). However over time she seemed to warm up to Beau, I caught her visiting his house on occasion and when he sent her a gift she remarked that he must be trying to put something behind them. I don't know went on between them when I wan't looking but the implied rivalry-turned-friendship is just fun to speculate on, maybe she's prejudiced against deer or maybe she's tsundere, nobody knows...


----------



## angelina (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd choose Diana. You already have 3 normals and there aren't many snooty villagers that I like.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 30, 2014)

I like Fauna better but if you have 3 normals and really want to get rid of one or the other I'd keep Diana so you have a snooty and get rid of Fauna since you'll still have two other normals there to comfort you :>


----------



## kasane (Dec 30, 2014)

Diana <3
Moved into my town via campsite :d

Let one of your three normal villagers go, I guess. Or you can get rid of Diana when you get all of the snooty PWPs and then there would be no point in having her in your town anymore.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

They're both so pretty, but I prefer the snooty personality to normal, much less bland. I know snooties can come across as mean, but I just think they don't realise how rude they sound, they don't try to offend, they just need better social skills lol. Good luck making your choice though


----------

